# 4-wire romex + more questions...



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

hello all...

got a few questions/issues... thanks!

1 - 
trying to add a receptacle in a wall... the romex from the panel and the wires to the next outlets are all available... i just want to make sure i connect everything correctly...

the romex from the panel has 4 wires as does the wiring going to the next outlets... black, white, red and green(bare)... do i only connect black/white/green(bare) to the receptacle and then directly connect the red to the outgoing red wire?










2 - 
i'm going to add an outlet for an over-the-range microwave... can i use the wiring from the previous range hood coming out of the wall (as pictured)?









3 - 
i opened up an existing outlet to see how the 4-wires are connected... does this look right?


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

danxp said:


> hello all...
> 
> got a few questions/issues... thanks!
> 
> ...


 
1. That appears to 12/3 romex with ground. My guess is that this is a multi-wire branch circuit, with one 120v pole on the red wire and the other 120v pole on the black wire. The neutral is shared. This is a common wiring practice in kitchens.

When dealing with two circuits with a shared neutral, you cannot pass the neutral connection through a device. All devices must be connected to the neutral via a pigtail.

2. You may be able to repurpose the old range cable for a microwave receptacle, but I'm noticing a couple of things: a) that appears to be a 12/2 cable. Is it part of the same circuits in your first picture? b) I'd keep an overhead micro on a dedicated circuit. If that cable is connected to other receptacles/devices on the same circuit, I'd pull a new circuit for the micro.

3. Your pictures of the existing receptacle are spooky. I'm seeing multiple neutral wires (one of them looks like it may be zipcord) under a single screw, a looped hotwire around a singe screw, no ground pigtail to the recept device, and what appears to electrical tape on the neutral pigtail. Also, if this is a kitchen counter receptacle, you need to make sure that recept is GFCI protected (either with a GFCI recept or breaker).


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

danxp said:


> hello all...
> 
> got a few questions/issues... thanks!
> 
> ...


1. I have no clue what the hell is goin on

2. Why is there a green and a bare copper?

3. You need to connect the ground


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes that would work, you can use the black or the red circuit. Was that a 240 volt recp. before? or just 2 120 volt circuits?
A micro wave needs its own line 20 amp. = #12-2 with a ground


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

all the work that's pictured existed previously... will try to make things right...

thanks for all the replies...


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

jerzeedivr said:


> A micro wave needs its own line 20 amp. = #12-2 with a ground


Who says?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You need some fixes first.
Some of what I see wrong.

Extension cord(the round white one) inside wall.
Two wires under one screw


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

joed said:


> You need some fixes first.
> Some of what I see wrong.
> 
> Extension cord(the round white one) inside wall.
> Two wires under one screw


The "two wires" may be one


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

julius793 said:


> who says?


nec 422.16(b)(4)(5)


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> 2. Why is there a green and a bare copper?


I could be wrong, but that line that went to the range hood doesn't look like romex to me. The wire appears to be smaller than 14 gauge. I think it's some kind of low-voltage wire.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

That last outlet pictured was connected reversed polarity ....


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Julius793 said:


> The "two wires" may be one


Not the white wires in the next to last picture. Definitely two wires. The red wire looks to be a single wire looped.

I missed the reversed connections. The red should be on the gold screw.

Is that tape connecting the three white together? I don't see a wire nut.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

rjniles said:


> nec 422.16(b)(4)(5)


Ok here is what I meant, who said 20 amp? And then who said dedicated?

The answer to the second question can possibly be your answer depending on the interpretation, and what kind of microwave he is putting in.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Joe and fa are correct. 
That line for the hood is a round cord that has been cut off. It is NOT NM cable, it is NOT #12, and it *should NOT* have been run in the wall. 
An OTR micro almost always requires a 20A dedicated line.

I agree with the others. There is a LOT that is wrong here and borderline dangerous.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Just twisting and tape is not good enough to hold wires (including ground wires) together.

When two wire ends want to go under one screw, cut an additional 6 inch or so length (pigtail) and wire nut the three together. Connect the other end of the pigtail to the screw. This pigtailing is also mandatory for neutral wires continuing on to other outlet boxes when two hot wires share the neutral.

If you don't need the red wire, tape over the end (or use a small wire nut) and curl up the wire inside the box.


----------

